# Canton/Woodstock for june



## REMINGTON710 (May 21, 2008)

where y'all wanna have this one? I liked where we had it this last time, but something tells me that a few won't want to eat there again. Y'all throw out some ideas.


Thursday, June 12th 7 pm or whenever you can get there (kenny) at KAYSONS on highway 140 and east cherokee drive. Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 21, 2008)

Sometime Monday thru Saturday 12 noon to midnight in Cherokee Co.  I think that about covers it.....

Red


----------



## Sargent (May 21, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Sometime Monday thru Saturday 12 noon to midnight in Cherokee Co.  I think that about covers it.....
> 
> Red




Sorry, that doesn't work for me.





Thursdays are good again (Season finale of LOST is next week).


----------



## NOYDB (May 21, 2008)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2008)

Noyb Right.op2:


----------



## RATTLER (May 21, 2008)

come on red you can pick if remmy dont care its his post


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 21, 2008)

say the second thursday (the 12th) 7pm. where?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 21, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> say the second thursday (the 12th) 7pm. where?



Hooters on Akers Mill Rd


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Hooters on Akers Mill Rd



there's one in canton.....


----------



## Ol' Red (May 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Hooters on Akers Mill Rd



We got a couple of those that show up regularly......I'm sure the day, time, and place is going to change about 10 times.  I'm sharping my stick.....

Red


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 21, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> there's one in canton.....



There's one in Rome too, but the one on Akers Mill actually has calendar girls working there 


I'll try to eat anywhere as long as Kennyjr isn't there.
I've never seen a guy drop his fork so many times while eating and go crawling around under the table "feeling for it"


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> There's one in Rome too, but the one on Akers Mill actually has calendar girls working there
> 
> 
> I'll try to eat anywhere as long as Kennyjr isn't there.
> I've never seen a guy drop his fork so many times while eating and go crawling around under the table "feeling for it"



well i told him just to get the one outta the cooler.....


This is the date and time. Place might change though


----------



## OutFishHim (May 21, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> There's one in Rome too, but the one on Akers Mill actually has calendar girls working there
> 
> 
> I'll try to eat anywhere as long as Kennyjr isn't there.
> I've never seen a guy drop his fork so many times while eating and go crawling around under the table "feeling for it"



Somehow I can picture him really doing that.


----------



## NOYDB (May 21, 2008)

Just a suggestion..... not mexican. Just for a change.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 21, 2008)

What about Longhorns on Towne Lake Pkwy?


----------



## NOYDB (May 22, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> What about Longhorns on Towne Lake Pkwy?



Steak would be good!


----------



## RATTLER (May 22, 2008)

too far lol


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> too far lol


----------



## hicktownboy (May 22, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> too far lol



I AGREE!
how bout somewhere in ball ground?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I AGREE!
> how bout somewhere in ball ground?



What are YOU complaining about?  You can go this way home from work.

Besides, I don't think anywhere up there would tolerate us.  Wait.....there is no-where up there!


----------



## hicktownboy (May 22, 2008)

I dont WORK anymore... Its called class...
And theres plenty of places up here to eat.  Good places too... Amos' would love to have us!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I dont WORK anymore... Its called class...
> And theres plenty of places up here to eat.  Good places too... Amos' would love to have us!




You're not working for the rainbow warrior anymore?


----------



## hicktownboy (May 22, 2008)

nope I have class monday through thursday from 9 to 12 so I cant work...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

That leaves plenty of time to practice your fishing then!


----------



## hicktownboy (May 22, 2008)

yes tonight, I just need you to show up so I can learn from a pro.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> yes tonight, I just need you to show up so I can learn from a pro.



I'll only be there to drop off little man.  You can use one of my lucky poles if you don't drop it in the water.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 22, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Just a suggestion..... not mexican. Just for a change.


how bout shanes in hickory flat?


OutFishHim said:


> What about Longhorns on Towne Lake Pkwy?



not all of us are rich.


----------



## RATTLER (May 22, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You're not working for the rainbow warrior anymore?



no he never worked for zack 
please we need a moment of silence for a fallen brother 
in memory of kennyjr1976
6/8/06-5/22/08


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 22, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> no he never worked for zack
> please we need a moment of silence for a fallen brother
> in memory of kennyjr1976
> 6/8/06-5/22/08


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2008)

When is dinner?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> When is dinner?



Thursday, June 12th at 7pm.  at Longhorns on Towne Lake


----------



## RATTLER (May 22, 2008)

i thought it was at outfishhim's house


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 22, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Thursday, June 12th at 7pm.  at Longhorns on Towne Lake



man, come on, thats expensive....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i thought it was at outfishhim's house




Certainly!  Everyone bring their chainsaws so you can cut up the pine that fell in the backyard from the tornado.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 22, 2008)

I got one,  I will work for food,


----------



## RATTLER (May 22, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Certainly!  Everyone bring their chainsaws so you can cut up the pine that fell in the backyard from the tornado.



i was over thre close to you guys yester it was rough i am in heather tell paul to let me know i will help


----------



## OutFishHim (May 22, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i was over thre close to you guys yester it was rough i am in heather tell paul to let me know i will help



Thanks Dave!  I'll be sure to read this to him later.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 23, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got one,  I will work for food,



I've got one too but I'work for beer


----------



## JR (May 23, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 23, 2008)

*Oh No!*




kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm hungry.


----------



## hicktownboy (May 23, 2008)

OutFishHim- I will bring a chainsaw if you fire up the grill, we wouldnt even have to go out.  

NEW IDEA- Everyone at OutFishHim and big fish's house??


----------



## NOYDB (May 23, 2008)

Fine by me. Do we have to go bowling afterwards?


----------



## hicktownboy (May 23, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Fine by me. Do we have to go bowling afterwards?



Nope, its rolling skating for june... 
I cant wait!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 23, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Nope, its rolling skating for june...
> I cant wait!!!



I used to be a really good roller skater.   I would probably kill myself if I tried it today!


----------



## hicktownboy (May 23, 2008)

I thought you were in the roller derby every weekend, thats why you didnt practice your fishin...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 23, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> I thought you were in the roller derby every weekend, thats why you didnt practice your fishin...



Shhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (May 23, 2008)

Whats your derby name???


----------



## OutFishHim (May 23, 2008)

Abrasion Hussy


----------



## hicktownboy (May 23, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Abrasion Hussy



  

so are you hosting this get together??


----------



## RATTLER (May 24, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm hungry.



your not hungry your banned


----------



## RATTLER (May 24, 2008)

i wonder if big fis will pick up riden on the way o go skating i caant wait to hear a little slow ride when we are making hot laps
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j04tsxNJikk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j04tsxNJikk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (May 24, 2008)

I will not be in my derby attire.


----------



## NOYDB (May 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I will not be in my derby attire.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I will not be in my derby attire.



Well, could you at least sign the poster I have of you


----------



## OutFishHim (May 24, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well, could you at least sign the poster I have of you



Absolutely!  I would never refuse a fan of an autograph!










By the way.....how did you get that?!  Did Remmy give it to you?


----------



## RATTLER (May 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Absolutely!  I would never refuse a fan of an autograph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no remmy would have given him the picture of the cougar winking


----------



## OutFishHim (May 24, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> no remmy would have given him the picture of the cougar winking


Remmy would never give up a picture...................


----------



## hicktownboy (May 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Remmy would never give up a picture...................



We never thought you would give him one either...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 25, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> We never thought you would give him one either...












I can't control who they sell my posters to.


----------



## NOYDB (May 25, 2008)

Have we decided anything? Or are we still pushing poop with a stick?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 25, 2008)

Longhorns


----------



## RATTLER (May 25, 2008)

Ol Red Pass Out The Sticks


----------



## hicktownboy (May 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Longhorns



You or big fish picking up the check??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 25, 2008)

Really!  How is it any different than the other places we've been?!?!


----------



## RATTLER (May 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Really!  How is it any different than the other places we've been?!?!



NEVER PAID FOR MINE


----------



## hicktownboy (May 25, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> NEVER PAID FOR MINE



same here


----------



## OutFishHim (May 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Really!  How is it any different than the other places we've been?!?!



I was referring to the prices, you goofballs!


----------



## hicktownboy (May 26, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I was referring to the prices, you goofballs!



Was it just me or did she offer and then take it back??...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 26, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Remmy would never give up a picture...................



He didn't give it away for free, I did some horse tradin  


He traded me the poster for (6) Pokemon cards and


















Threeleggedpigmy's girl's phone number


----------



## RATTLER (May 26, 2008)

Man He Got A Deal


----------



## OutFishHim (May 26, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Was it just me or did she offer and then take it back??...



There was no offer.


----------



## RATTLER (May 26, 2008)

so she didnt take it back


----------



## OutFishHim (May 26, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> so she didnt take it back



I got back, but I didn't make an offer.


----------



## NOYDB (May 26, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## RATTLER (May 26, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I got back, but I didn't make an offer.



so remmy told me


----------



## OutFishHim (May 26, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> so remmy told me



Oh yeah?  What did he say?


----------



## RATTLER (May 26, 2008)

Now Cougar


----------



## hicktownboy (May 27, 2008)

well since OutFishHim will not invite everyone over to her house... i guess we need a place... wheres Remmy?  he started this thread...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 27, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well since OutFishHim will not invite everyone over to her house... i guess we need a place... wheres Remmy?  he started this thread...



Ya'll are way too rowdy to come to my house.


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well since OutFishHim will not invite everyone over to her house... i guess we need a place... wheres Remmy?  he started this thread...



he is playing with reds tard stick


----------



## NOYDB (May 27, 2008)

So where is a nice buffet? Or a Mom's diner.

Oriental?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 27, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> well since OutFishHim will not invite everyone over to her house... i guess we need a place... wheres Remmy?  he started this thread...



If you guys really want to come over,  we can do that.  But it won't be on a thursday!  We can do a saturday afternoon.  I will not supply all the food, you can contribute.  If this sounds like something we really want to do, speak up. 




Oh yeah, I have a fenced in yard for Remmy to play in!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 27, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> If you guys really want to come over,  we can do that.  But it won't be on a thursday!  We can do a saturday afternoon.  I will not supply all the food, you can contribute.  If this sounds like something we really want to do, speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a fence will NOT keep me in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 27, 2008)

But a shock collar will


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> If you guys really want to come over,  we can do that.  But it won't be on a thursday!  We can do a saturday afternoon.  I will not supply all the food, you can contribute.  If this sounds like something we really want to do, speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will zander share the gator with remmy


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 27, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But a shock collar will



chew it off


----------



## OutFishHim (May 27, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> will zander share the gator with remmy



Zander will play with anyone his own size.


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

play date too then
zander  will have too show him how to use the crayons


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

I'm hungry!!!!  Dave, wanna hit Kayson's?


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

lets go i am ready


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

You sure?  I ain't eat yet tonight!!!  I might put down a couple of steaks up there!!!


----------



## big fish (May 27, 2008)

put something together dave on the beens,  remmy on rolls .kenny on the burgers and so on .


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> lets go i am ready



Nevermind, just had a Cheesecake Factory pizza delivered!


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

big fish said:


> ...kenny on the burgers and so on .



I'd prefer the Oscar Meyer's!!!


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'd prefer the Oscar Meyer's!!!



thats right


----------



## big fish (May 27, 2008)

what ever just choose something .


----------



## RATTLER (May 27, 2008)

i choose beans


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> i choose beans



You would.


----------



## carolina girl (May 27, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Have we decided anything? Or are we still pushing poop with a stick?



How bout Ryan's? I think I'd make a road trip for some buffet!!! lol


----------



## hicktownboy (May 27, 2008)

heck why dont we just do kaysons... its convenient for everyone and i had a good time there... anyone else  wanna chime in their two cents...


----------



## JR (May 27, 2008)

carolina girl said:


> How bout Ryan's? I think I'd make a road trip for some buffet!!! lol



Oh dear Lord NO!!!  I always end up standing behind the hairy guy in a tank-top reaching for the food WAY back on the second row!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 27, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh dear Lord NO!!!  I always end up standing behind the hairy guy in a tank-top reaching for the food WAY back on the second row!!!!




I thought you liked standing behind the hairy guy?


----------



## NOYDB (May 28, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh dear Lord NO!!!  I always end up standing behind the hairy guy in a tank-top reaching for the food WAY back on the second row!!!!



I leave some for you.

Kayson's would be fine with me.


----------



## RATTLER (May 28, 2008)

kaysons is good


----------



## hicktownboy (May 28, 2008)

thats 3 for kaysons...
going once...


----------



## hicktownboy (May 29, 2008)

going twice...


----------



## hicktownboy (May 29, 2008)

going 3 times for kaysons...


----------



## NOYDB (May 29, 2008)

Wait!

Have you cleared it with Remmy?


----------



## JR (May 29, 2008)

OH good grief!  Y'all hash out this meeting, and I'll decide if I can make it.


----------



## RATTLER (May 29, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> OH good grief!  Y'all hash out this meeting, and I'll decide if I can make it.



too many options needs to be cut and dry


----------



## hicktownboy (May 29, 2008)

I cleared with Remmy.  He is fine with Kaysons.  Just gotta make sure that Woodstock crowd doesnt mind...


----------



## JR (May 30, 2008)

What about Shane's?


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 1, 2008)

since people broke their sticks 

Thursday, June 12th 7 pm or whenever you can get there (kenny) at KAYSONS on highway 140 and east cherokee drive.  Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 1, 2008)

Otay.

Remmy, can you update the title?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll make it if I don't have any appointment.  Thursday is going to be my late night (at work)


So we may just have to adjust our night in the future.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Why do you always have to throw us for a kink OutFishHim?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 3, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll make it if I don't have any appointment.  Thursday is going to be my late night (at work)
> 
> 
> So we may just have to adjust our night in the future.




She's big time now....no time for the little people.

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 3, 2008)

Red Where Is The Sticks Man We Have Been Waiting For You


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 3, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> Red Where Is The Sticks Man We Have Been Waiting For You




I've been pretty busy lately.  I think I can make a side business with my pointy sticks.  1 for $5, 2 for $8.(that will give you one for each hand)  Any takers?

Red


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 3, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I've been pretty busy lately.  I think I can make a side business with my pointy sticks.  1 for $5, 2 for $8.(that will give you one for each hand)  Any takers?
> 
> Red



If we have one more post like this i willtake 2 and a pack of oscar mayer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 3, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Why do you always have to throw us for a kink OutFishHim?



Yes, it gives you something to think about. 



Ol' Red said:


> She's big time now....no time for the little people.
> 
> Red


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 3, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> If we have one more post like this i willtake 2 and a pack of oscar mayer



Why oscar mayer's?   Remmy is around...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm ready!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 5, 2008)

Steak sure sounds good.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 5, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Steak sure sounds good.



Im sure you will have an appt anyway... 
PLUS Im sure Kaysons has steak...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im sure you will have an appt anyway...
> PLUS Im sure Kaysons has steak...



I kinda hope not!  I wanna go and see everyone!

Hopefully the service will be better this time!  Remmy should get there at 5 to get a table.   It's summer, he has nothing to do.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe he will actually keep the number he gets this time...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 5, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Maybe he will actually keep the number he gets this time...



2 extra hours worth of phone numbers!  It may just take her that long to turn around to get a pen!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 6, 2008)

Remmy said he is gonna try to outdo kennyjr this time...  
We might need a winch...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't forget the straps.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't forget the straps.



Yes Mistress OutFishHim 

The Woodstock group has always been fun but I didn't know you were into that stuff


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 8, 2008)

We thought you knew your initiation was next......


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 8, 2008)

OutFishHim is trying to entice more folks to show up on Thursday with that avatar...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 8, 2008)

From her pre-peroxide days?

Ok, hit me. I couldn't resist.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 8, 2008)

idiots


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 8, 2008)

man i am not coming now i dont need big fish mad at me


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 8, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> man i am not coming now i dont need big fish mad at me



Well if you don't go, I don't know if I'll go!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 8, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> man i am not coming now i dont need big fish mad at me



Im sure Remmy will be there aftering seeing that avatar of OutFishHim...   

OutFishHim:  Is that the roller derby poster??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 8, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Im sure Remmy will be there aftering seeing that avatar of OutFishHim...
> 
> OutFishHim:  Is that the roller derby poster??




 No, I'm wearing roller skates in the poster!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 8, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> No, I'm wearing roller skates in the poster!



Oh I didnt even notice you werent


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 8, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Oh I didnt even notice you werent



That is exactly why I don't use my poster as my avatar!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 9, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> From her pre-peroxide days?
> 
> Ok, hit me. I couldn't resist.




  She's going to look like me before too long.  

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 9, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> She's going to look like me before too long.
> 
> Red



NEVER!!!!

Don't forget, I am a 'professional'!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 9, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> NEVER!!!!
> 
> Don't forget, I am a 'professional'!



A 'professional' what??


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 9, 2008)

Did yall ever get this thing set?  I mean its been over 2 weeks!!!

Red


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 9, 2008)

We sure did Red.
This Thursday, June 12 at Kaysons.  (Highway 140 and East Cherokee Drive)
Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 9, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Did yall ever get this thing set?  I mean its been over 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Red



If you stayed a little more involved, you would know!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 9, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> A 'professional' what??



A lot of things!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 10, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> A lot of things!



Definitely not a professional get-together coordinator...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Definitely not a professional get-together coordinator...




This was not my thread!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2008)

Alright fools!  Since the starter of this thread, Remmy is MIA, I will take charge.  Hopefully I can be there! 

We need a head count!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 10, 2008)

1...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2008)

1...


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 10, 2008)

last time i checked landon was in charge of any pr work


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 11, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> NEVER!!!!
> 
> Don't forget, I am a 'professional'!



Don't I know it!
Can't wait for the next "meeting"


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 11, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Don't I know it!
> Can't wait for the next "meeting"



I can guarantee you that I will not be in that outfit.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 11, 2008)

You can not wear any less, you might get arrested.


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 11, 2008)

What Time Does This Start I Need To Get This Stick Back To Ol Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 11, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Don't I know it!
> Can't wait for the next "meeting"



+1!!!



RATTLER said:


> What Time Does This Start I Need To Get This Stick Back To Ol Red



I'll be there to pick it up...clean it first though.

Red


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2008)

Just checked the ol' trusty 8-ball, and it said, "Too Soon to tell!"


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 11, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> What Time Does This Start I Need To Get This Stick Back To Ol Red



The same time they always start.



Ol' Red said:


> I'll be there to pick it up...clean it first though.
> 
> Red



If you're passing it to Kenny, it doesn't need to be clean.





kennyjr1976 said:


> Just checked the ol' trusty 8-ball, and it said, "Too Soon to tell!"



You shouldn't talk about your wife like that!


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 11, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=208243


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 12, 2008)

So I Am Going To Use Reds Stick On More Time Who All Is Going Tonight

Hey Red It Will Be Cleaned And Sharpened


----------



## JR (Jun 12, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> Hey Red It Will Be Cleaned *And Sharpened*


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there. See everyone then.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 12, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be there.



Im not coming now.  Sorry!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 12, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll be there.



Oh darn!
Something important just came up 


Dang cat litter box is overflowing, this may take awhile

Ya'll have fun without me


----------

